# gowarn.com dont bother with them!



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

there customer service sucks, when you call them out of the 100% price match guarantee and 5% discount for the online survey they put you on the back burner....
just an all out crappy business. 

spread the word!

i ordered a plow kit from them december 10 and still havent even got them to ship it yet.









then when i called to ask what was going on the dude just gave me a hard time, never even considered helping me out or apologizing or anything. he insisted it was WARN's fault because the mounting base plate was the culprit holding up my order and he wouldnt bother calling to see the status of the part coming from warn. instead he said, "i can give you the number to them directly and you can be there pain in the ***". thats and exact quote from him.
so when i do finally get my parts, im going to gather all the sites i post this on and email it to them! 
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> __________________


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Send them the information now, it may speed you order up.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Send them the information now, it may speed you order up.


I agree...do it! What are they going to do...send your money back?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was actually going to order a couple Warn RT series winches for my Foreman and 300, but now I'll buy a Ramsey . 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Posting this over on the TTORA Forum as well.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Viper winches with amsteel!!!...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Mud-Throwers.com sales Warn's...you can get a discount there.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im def. not knocking warn themselves. just the company that sell there parts. i actually contacted warn today and they appologized for the problem and are shipping the part tomorrow morning. so from the time i order this to probably the time i get the part it will be a month!
hows that for service?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't feel too bad dude, it took my stealer 3mos to get my $950 worth of Warn stuff! (Paid in advance)
His employee told me it was Warns fault too, but when i was talking with the owner he said he was waiting to do a big order from them so it would be cheaper on the shipping for him.Wudda been nice if he let me know that before i handed over the cash, oh well i can't complain ,i live in the sticks ....everythings hard to get!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> I was actually going to order a couple Warn RT series winches .....


good luck, I only got ONE pull out of mine before it took a poo... finally got with WARN, they had me take it to a certified shop near me, seals on both sides of drum were shot, all kinds of crud had gotten in with the gears, so when I tried to put any tension on the cable the gears would bind up... They replaced all seals and entire right side of winch, along with problems of it getting stuck in free spool.....I would probably try one of the Viper or other popular winches on here with a synthetic rope for half the cost of the WARN....

now, back to our thread


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

is gowarn.com ran by WARN?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i dont think so, just a distributor/vendor.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Our stealership told us the same thing when we inquired about seals. They have since hired a new parts manager that is supposed to start stocking more parts for the brute. We will see...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

gowarn.com is operated by United Web Sales, aka TransAmerican Auto Parts. TransAmerican also owns 4wheelparts. We've all seen the poor customer service reports on those guys. So this comes as no surprise. 

^^^
Posted by a Mod. over at TTORA.com


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

dang, wish i would have!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't have any personal experience with them but from what I have read/heard Viper is the way to go. That will be the next winch I buy.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so after calling the last 3 days in a row, they tell me WARN is closed until AFTER new years and to call back Monday or Tuesday. so i canceled part of the order. they claim they are waiting on the mount kit part # 80360 so i canceled that off the order. i then told her if it is NOT shipped by today im calling my CC company and canceling the payment and doing business elsewhere. i have 1 MORE DAY until the $70 mail in rebate is toast so i am going to keep an eye on my order and if don't ship today......
im going somewhere else.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

ha!
so i got off the phone with them RIGHT BEFORE i posted the last message, posted that...then i went and checked the status and it says its being shipped!!!
i should have put my foot down A LONG TIME AGO!


----------

